# PTAC unit - Heat Won't Work



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

First check that thermostat is set to "HEAT" AND that the temperature is set for at least 5 degrees above room temp. which you probably have already done but, just in case..Then see if you have a code flashing at the unit and read manual to see what it stands for..if not..then make sure there isn't a separate switch for the heating side of the unit...

If all that is taken care of then there might be a fuse in the furnace control panel which could be blown and require replacement

Also make sure door to fan housing is securely closed ...some times there is a door switch preventing start up if the door is ajar...(the door is NOT a JAR it is a door!!) lol joke.. Back to your problem...are there separate fuses/breakers for the heating side..if so check and reset/replace as required...

That's about all I can suggest for now..let us know any more information you can


BTW what does PTAC stand for


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

PAPPY, a ptac unit is unit like you would see used in a hotel room. It is mounted through the wall. Your suggestions do not make sense for this type of unit.

OP, what is the make and model number of the unit?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

*P*ackaged *T*erminal *A*ir *C*onditioner.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

OK Gotcha..if I had known what PTAC meant I wouldn't have made the suggestions I did.

So, what should he look for..I'd definitely be tracing the control circuit from the switch onwards but would need the operating/installation manual as well..so, I'm afraid I'm outta here.

Anyone else have any advice?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

heat pump or electric heat model might help...did you have it in heat or auto and turn the stat all the way up sorry had to ask...could be a s simple as a stat contact.... lets hear back


----------



## spbusching (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks all for helping. I am heading back down to cabin this weekend. I will try and diagnose/fix. If i am unsuccessful i will come back with the model number.


----------

